# Fruit Industries Ltd.



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 13, 2021)

I got this surface find bottle the other day. Fruit Industries Ltd. This one says Fruit Industries wine. I find alot of these. One gallon and these quarts. Alot of history with this one. These were sold by agents door to door. Al Capote tried to buy the everything they had at $1 a gallon. Here is a link to more information.
ROBBYBOBBY64. 





						Grape Growing in the 1920's
					

Discussion on problems experienced by the grape growing industry in the 1920's during prohibition



					www.1920-30.com
				











						Prohibition: Fruit Industries, Ltd.
					

Fruit Industries, Ltd. was a non-profit, co-operative agricultural association organized in 1929 with the merger of several winemaking concerns, including the California Wine Association, into a si…




					winehistoryproject.org


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 14, 2021)

I found a different variant. Posted on this sight over 10 years ago. Surfaceone gives great brief informational history.
ROBBYBOBBY64. 





						Fruit Industries Ltd bottle, any known value?
					

It has an interesting history:  Time Magazine article 1930s



					www.antique-bottles.net


----------



## Dewfus (May 17, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I found a different variant. Posted on this sight over 10 years ago. Surfaceone gives great brief informational history.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice !!!!


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 18, 2021)

Dewfus said:


> Nice !!!!


Thanks buddy! 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------

